# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  actuanimaux svp cliquez!

## hiver

Certaines associations sur le site "actuanimaux" sont en grandes difficultés , si un maximum de personnes voulait bien cliquer pour aider tous ces malheureux ....
Merci à tous ceux qui prendront un peu de leur temps pour donner "un coup de pouce".

----------


## Yummy63

Je le fais tout les jours  :Smile:

----------


## bb38

Idem, que Yummy63

----------


## vagabong 68

> Je le fais tout les jours


Idem.

Peut-être déplacé le sujet dans la rubrique "Pétitions, manifestations...?"

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait mais serait-il possible de mettre le lien pour les personnes qui ne connaissent pas.
Merci.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Fait
http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/urgences

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci pour le lien NeoClo.
Fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Fait  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

Au suivant.

----------


## fanelan

A moi !!! fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Au suivant.

----------


## Yummy63

Fait !

----------


## bab

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/urgences

clic pour tous

----------


## fanelan

On descend un peu en bas et sur la gauche l'on voit les photos des loulous. On clique sur la photo et l'on fait nos cinq clics.
Une fois que l'on a cliqué sur la photo du loulou il est noté "vu".

Parfois l'on peut aussi prendre un "favori" et mettre le pourcentage qui augmente.
Par exemple : Babiole (ânesse) 24%.

----------


## fanelan

toujours 24%

----------

